# MSC Surface Grinder



## DiscoDan (Apr 22, 2019)

Not mine.









						Surface / Toolroom Grinder
					

Toolroom or surface grinder MSC brand from early 1980’s Made in Taiwan. Model 450A 6x18 magnetic chuck 16” table travel side to side 4” table travel front to back Dual grinding wheels fully...



					lancaster.craigslist.org


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2019)

If it runs smooth, it's a good buy.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 22, 2019)

This is not a surface grinder its a tool and cutter grinder, It can probably be used as a surface grinder but this machine is capable of doing work that would be next to impossible on a surface grinder.....


----------

